# RNS-E Navigation plus installation



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a definitive guide on the forum for installing an RNS-E unit, I've found plenty of titbits of info but nothing comprehensive.

The unit that I have purchased is the later unit with the media button, part no. 8J0 035 193 D.

What features does this unit have that previous models don't?

My current setup is Symphony unit with 6 cd changer.

Phone prep with phone cradle & sharks fin roof aerial. Is this aerial compatible with GPS or will I need to install a separate aerial? If so, which one?

Audi Bluetooth.

MFSW.

Aux in. Which I would like to keep.

I have VCDS for the coding, but no idea what coding is required?

Also I've read that FM reception may be poor and throw up a fault due to my current setup using phase diversity antenna system, is there a fix for this?

Thanks.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

> Features of RNS-E 2010
> 
> Higher resolution LCD screen (800x480)
> Support for SDHC memory cards
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Navigation_Plus


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=276616

The reception does drop a bit, but not worth the effort and expense of fixing.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

If you need to boost the reception

https://www.hazzydayz.com/aerial-booste ... 7231-p.asp


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Taylortony for the links, will see how the reception is and look at a fix I can do myself before shelling out £330 

Thanks Kerwinrobertson for the list of links, I'll have a look through for any relevant info.

So nobody have any idea about installing a GPS aerial? Installing the Aux In to the RNS-E unit? Or have anymore info that may help?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MarkyMark66 said:


> So nobody have any idea about installing a GPS aerial? Installing the Aux In to the RNS-E unit? Or have anymore info that may help?


It's all on the site mate, just search...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... e#p2593317

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... e#p2593324

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=276616


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

MarkyMark66 said:


> Thanks Taylortony for the links, will see how the reception is and look at a fix I can do myself before shelling out £330
> 
> Thanks Kerwinrobertson for the list of links, I'll have a look through for any relevant info.
> 
> So nobody have any idea about installing a GPS aerial? Installing the Aux In to the RNS-E unit? Or have anymore info that may help?


just get a plug in gps antenna and stuck it up under the dash. There is a space to the left of the stereo once its removed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAKRA-GPS-An ... xyOM5Rcpj7


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, cheers fellas will hopefully get this working this weekend.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

I have now fitted the rns-e unit to my car, and thought i had correctly coded everything but am getting the following fault code, any ideas anyone?

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 Q HW: 8P0 862 335 Q
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0350 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005286936
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 4486748C079BDE66EE-8010

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 181682 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.04.06
Time: 12:15:16


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It might be worth a quick peek at the label and post a photo so we can see how yours is set up -


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Pretty much the same as the pic you posted swiss


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately you won't be able to use this RNS-E for a reverse camera. :? This needs to be "RFSL".


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Not intending to install a reverse camera, just trying to get everything working correctly with my current set up, which is 
Bluetooth
MFSW
Aux-In

Full diagnostic report below, but I'm pretty sure the fault codes with Navigation & Radio are because of the difference in Fm antennas used between rns-e & symphony units(anyway radio reception is no worse than before)
I know about the passenger door locking module(this is being rectified at my next service)

Its the Telephone fault that I'm confused about and am looking for help with..

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 17.8.0.1 (x64)
Data version: 20170721 DS276.2
http://www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUZZZ8J381033312 License Plate: AUDI FAB
Mileage: 181680km-112890mi Repair Order: rns-e coded

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 56 77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J381033312 Mileage: 181680km-112890miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels:. 06F-907-115-AXX.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 N HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0GNFNM0BN
Coding: 0113000318070160
Shop #: WSC 79669 028 403111
VCID: 377C1340464D85FE7B-8062

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 6ADAFA34457FE81634-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AG HW: 8J0 820 043 AG
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0080 
Revision: 00H07004 Serial number: 00000001072729
Coding: 1573892
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 6BD4FF304A85F11E4F-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 K HW: 8P0 907 279 K
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2501 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007981489
Coding: E1041E8280141C004F1800001800000000085E075C210802000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 458069880CA1E76EF9-8010

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0070 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 B Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0100 
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K0025V0O 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 79F8D57830D9538ECD-802C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB406628A1AQ

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB40661D12CP

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63747RB40309430DF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0004041
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 41887D981889CB4EC5-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E HW: 8J0 920 980 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: 224NG001101792
Coding: 0004428
Shop #: WSC 12345 210 12345
VCID: 33642750523569DE47-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K07C04014D
Coding: E9801F065006024101
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 306E285CA32352C63A-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 E HW: 8J0 920 980 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H22 0130 
Revision: D0H22001 Serial number: AUX7Z0GNFNM0BN
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 33642750523569DE47-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H07 0220 
Revision: 0000013S Serial number: AUZBZ7ND400165
Coding: 0614755
Shop #: WSC 17950 000 104857
VCID: 2B543F308A05311E0F-807E

2 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 181619 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.03.30
Time: 14:16:38

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 181610 km
Count: 3003
 Clock: 14:16

03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 181619 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.03.30
Time: 14:16:20

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 10000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 8J8 959 801 D HW: 8J8 959 801 D
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0004661
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3E7206646977B4B6B8-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-144-G2V3.clb
Part No: 8J2 909 143 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.157 H08 1903 
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 31682D58A8295BCE35-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels:. 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H11 0080 
Coding: 1890300201182D298D0DC8DAD637
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 356019485C4177EE69-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 B HW: 8J0 035 223 B
Component: J525 Amp Std H03 0120 
Revision: 00H03001 Serial number: 93802004193006
Coding: 0206117
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 2344D710E2D5F95EB7-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels:. 1K0-959-702-MAX3.clb
Part No SW: 8J8 959 802 D HW: 8J8 959 802 D
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0004660
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3F8C7B606E7DBDBEB3-806A

1 Fault Found:
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H07 0220 
Revision: 0000013S Serial number: AUZBZ7ND400165
Coding: 0614755
Shop #: WSC 17950 000 104857
VCID: 2B543F308A05311E0F-807E

2 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 181619 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.03.30
Time: 14:16:38

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 181610 km
Count: 3003
Clock: 14:16

03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 181619 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.03.30
Time: 14:16:20

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 10000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 Q HW: 8P0 862 335 Q
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0350 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005286936
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 4486748C079BDE66EE-8010

1 Fault Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 181682 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.04.06
Time: 12:15:16

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:40)--------------------------


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you have D3E8006B7D9 - Communication workshop manual? PM sent.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Clear it and see if it comes back

Does your 'mode' button still scroll through your contacts?


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Do you have D3E8006B7D9 - Communication workshop manual? PM sent.


Thanks, have downloaded manual and replied to pm.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> Clear it and see if it comes back
> 
> Does your 'mode' button still scroll through your contacts?


Yep have cleared the fault numerous times, will try the mode button again this morning.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You will probably want to go through the Addresses for Navigation [37], Sound System (Bose Amp) [47], Radio [56] and Telephone [77] and change the Coding and Adaptation. Change the coding to match your set up. Then use the drop down menu under Adaptation to make sure those settings are also correct.

Based on the scan you uploaded, your Coding for 37-Navigation is currently set to "0614755":

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H07 0220 
Revision: 0000013S Serial number: AUZBZ7ND400165
Coding: 0614755
Shop #: WSC 17950 000 104857
VCID: 2B543F308A05311E0F-807E

































Note - these are my options, so yours may be different. I just realized that I've actually coded mine incorrectly!  The last digit should be 7, not 8 since I don't have a TV-Tuner installed. Which explains why I have an error in my Auto Scan in for Address 37 & 56 (Duh!) :roll: -

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb 
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H10 0650 
Revision: 01S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3500391 
Coding: 0614718

1 Fault Found: 
00467 - TV Tuner (R78) 
004 - No Signal/Communication


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just as an FYI, this is the relationship of the VCDS Auto Scan data to your RNS-E label -









On the image below, you can see my RNS-E screen display vs. my RNS-E label, which indicates the software, at some point in time, was updated fro 0550 to 0650.









Here's my coding for Navigation [37], Sound System (Bose Amp) [47], Radio [56] and Telephone [77]. I also have the control buttons for all this in my steering wheel.

*Address 37: Navigation* Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb 
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H10 0650 
Revision: 01S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3500391 
Coding: *0614718*

*Address 47: Sound System*  Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl 
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 C HW: 8J0 035 223 C 
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0110 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000003111 
Coding: *0246126*

*Address 56: Radio* Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb 
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H10 0650 
Revision: 01S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3500391 
Coding: *0614718*

*Address 77: Telephone*  Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H 
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0290 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005063935 
Coding: *0011402*
.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

MarkyMark66 said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Clear it and see if it comes back
> ...


All the mode button does is switch between selected media and phone directory(on the DIS)


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just as an FYI, this is the relationship of the VCDS Auto Scan data to your RNS-E label -
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Cleared the fault codes performed a reset/reboot of the rns-e unit and rescanned for faults, the fault in question is no longer present 

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 Q HW: 8P0 862 335 Q
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0350 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005286936
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 4486748C079BDE66EE-8010

No fault code found.

Thanks for all your input guys, much appreciated.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

I just realized that I've actually coded mine incorrectly!  The last digit should be 7, not 8 since I don't have a TV-Tuner installed. Which explains why I have an error in my Auto Scan in for Address 37 & 56 (Duh!) :roll: -

LOL So I've inadvertently helped you correct a coding error.... 

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb 
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H10 0650 
Revision: 01S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3500391 
Coding: 0614718

1 Fault Found: 
00467 - TV Tuner (R78) 
004 - No Signal/Communication[/quote]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep! Gotta love a team effort!! [smiley=gossip.gif]

By the way, if the anti-glare coating on your RNS-E screen is starting to look a bit worn, you can easily fix it -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yep! Gotta love a team effort!! [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> By the way, if the anti-glare coating on your RNS-E screen is starting to look a bit worn, you can easily fix it -
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362


Thanks for this link, I have removed most of the antiglare coating but instead of using PlastX I used what I had to hand, seems to have done the job adequately.
But only did it without removing the bezel, so will get round to doing it properly at a later date...


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.protectionfilms24.com/artic ... 21346.html

And have found these, should be easier than cutting the iPad pro one to size..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That should do the trick! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Did your aux continue to work with the new HU? If so did you have to do anything to get it to work?

When i upgraded mine to rnse nav plus there was no option to select aux, only the 2 sd cards and CD.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

tobinaldo said:


> Did your aux continue to work with the new HU? If so did you have to do anything to get it to work?
> 
> When i upgraded mine to rnse nav plus there was no option to select aux, only the 2 sd cards and CD.


Did you swap the pins over? Did you code it?


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

No didn't swap anything over and dont have a way to code anything?



MT-V6 said:


> tobinaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Did your aux continue to work with the new HU? If so did you have to do anything to get it to work?
> ...


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

tobinaldo said:


> No didn't swap anything over and dont have a way to code anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As MT-V6 stated you will need to swap the wires over and then code it correctly.

Here are a couple of links that should help you....

http://mr-fix.info/audi-rns-e-audio-aux ... on-wiring/

https://audiretrofit.quinlivan.net/rnseauxin

And to code it you will either need to purchase VCDS or see if there's someone near you who has it, who will do it for you....


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

Where are people putting the aux input plug in their car?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

These are two of the OEM factory AUX locations if you want to go that route -


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> These are two of the OEM factory AUX locations if you want to go that route -
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


I like the first pics placement, ordered the parts


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Relevant posts that might help for the AUX installation.

AUX location on the console or in the tray -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1081529









https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622993


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Relevant posts that might help for the AUX installation.
> 
> AUX location on the console or in the tray -
> 
> ...


You're my hero, thank you for the links!


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread, but I think adding the antenna fix would be a good idea (I'm in the states and FM radio reception kinda stinks). I've found the module (1T0 035 530) from VW, but was wondering if anyone makes the wires necessary to hook it all up?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As cheap and easier to fit a DAB module than sort the antenna issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> Sorry if I'm hijacking this thread, but I think adding the antenna fix would be a good idea (I'm in the states and FM radio reception kinda stinks). I've found the module (1T0 035 530) from VW, but was wondering if anyone makes the wires necessary to hook it all up?


There is already an FM aerial amplifier module in all TT models. It's under the rear hatch trim in the coupe and I'm not sure where in the roadster.



> As cheap and easier to fit a DAB module than sort the antenna issue


There is no DAB service in the States Lea.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

_"There is already an FM aerial amplifier module in all TT models. It's under the rear hatch trim in the coupe and I'm not sure where in the roadster."_

See picture below. This is out of SSP391 -

Also check workshop manual _A005TT20021 - Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations_


----------



## icon5585 (Jul 3, 2019)

I thought someone posted a link that said adding a VW radio amp fixed the diversity/phasing antenna difference when retrofitting an RNS-e?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I am selling an RNSE for an A3 and have had a request to know if I have the code? I didn't fit the RNSE myself and I am wondering if there is a code which is needed for someone who is buying it from me or if it is just plug and play


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

chriscapon said:


> I am selling an RNSE for an A3 and have had a request to know if I have the code? I didn't fit the RNSE myself and I am wondering if there is a code which is needed for someone who is buying it from me or if it is just plug and play


Yes, they will need the 4 digit PIN code when fitting in a new vehicle for first time.
Audi dealers or CS should (allegedly) provide it to you free of charge - It says so in the handbook, apparently.
Or there are eBay auction sites that will supply if for a few quid.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

So moving it from my car to another car will require a code? Can I contact Audi myself and give a serial number of something to get the code?


----------

